# Paninaro



## Merxe

¿Podría alguien confirmarme si Paninaro podría traducirse por 'pijo' en español?


----------



## 0scar

Según el DRAE parece que sí.
Pero acá se diría *cheto*, ya que *pijo *no significa nada.


----------



## Merxe

Bueno, 'cheto' no se utiliza en España, creo que lo dejaré como pijo.

Gracias, Oscar.


----------



## Azzurra

Ciao Merxe! Però _paninaro_ è molto anni '80... Ora non si direbbe più... Comunque significa "pijo"... Con la particolarità che frequentavano le paninoteche, credo un po' a imitazione dello stile americano... (qualche ex paninaro all'ascolto?  )


----------



## Merxe

Hola Azzurra, sí me imaginaba que era de esa época, es que el término me sale en una película.

Y es cierto que tengo amigos italianos y nunca les había oído decir esa palabra, pero por el contexto me imaginaba que era 'pijo', pero no sabía que era porque frecuentaban 'paninotecas'.

¡Gracias!


----------



## joy.silvia

Azzurra said:


> Ciao Merxe! Però _paninaro_ è molto anni '80... Ora non si direbbe più... Comunque significa "pijo"... Con la particolarità che frequentavano le paninoteche, credo un po' a imitazione dello stile americano... (qualche ex paninaro all'ascolto?  )


 
*P*ero en los 80 indicaba una persona que sueleba vestirse en una precisa manera.....
*Y*o querìa serlo paninara pero no podìa porque mi familia no era tan rica para comprarme todas las ropas firmada....

Paninaro, entiende un manera de vestir todo firmado de pies hasta la cabeza y también los acesorios cadenas,reloj, borsillo,mochila todo propio todo....tenìa que ser firmado.
Paninaro es tambièn una persona que tiene una manera de hacer guapa, cool en inglés, o la tipica expresiòn italiana "fa il figo" ,quiere hacer el guapo de todas maneras.

Hoy en dìa este termino es antiguo... se utilizaba muchisimo en los '80 ahora se usa fare il figo o sea ser guapo.

*S*i no es claro, contestàme!!!
Silvia


----------



## Monny_penn

En España llamamos pijo a los que llevan ropa de marca, aunque ha degenerado a un estilo de vestir además de de marcas, un poco como clásico, tipo "gentleman"


----------



## joy.silvia

*B*ueno, monny penn no estoy muchisimo de acuerdo con la palabra gentleman, porque en la lengua italiana gentleman es un tìo que tiene estilo de gentleman(respecta las reglas del galateo, hace pasar y sentar por primeras las mujeres por ej.) pero no es obligatorio que lleve ropa de marcas.

La palabra "figo" en italiano se utiliza para decir una manera de parecer a los ojos de los demàs y luego "cool" en inglés.
Figo es una cosa hermosisima --- 
Figo en frases asì: él parece figo (lui fa il figo) pero no lo es de verdad oppure es figo (è figo o fighissimo)quiere decir que él de verdad muestra ser figo.
Es figo es una condiciòn de hecho y que nadie puede contestar porque es la manera de ser de una persona (como es bueno que indica una manera de ser de un caracter de una persona)
parece figo pero no lo es (es una condicòn de aparencia y no respeta la realidad)
*
E*spero que ahorita es màs claro donde està la sutil diferencia.
Besos :0)


----------



## Ripley_y

Hola! He cotilleado la conversacion.
Respecto a lo que dice silvia ultimo... bueno, los raperos llevan ropa de marca de arriba a abajo. Por eso en España creo que pijo es más bien como dijo monny, algo así como gente que viste muy clásico (además de con marcas). Igual en italia tiene otro significado, eso lo desconozco


----------



## Merxe

Me gustaría aclarar una cosa un 'paninaro', ¿es un pijo con dinero o sin dinero? 

Porque hay gente que viste de marca, pero digamos que no es rica.
Aunque no sé por qué en Italia, generalmente, la gente viste de marca, tenga o no tenga mucho dinero. Por lo menos la zona que conozco yo...

En España hay pijos (digamos esos más clásicos en el vestir) que sí suelen tener dinero y luego hay gente que viste con marcas, pero no todo lo lleva de marca y no implica que sean ricos... No sé si me he explicado bien.

Para mí un pijo es de esos de estilo clásico con dinero y no sé si los paninaros eran así.

No sé si la he liado más...


----------



## Ripley_y

Claro Merche, por ahi iba yo... 
A ver si lo aclara alguien...


----------



## Azzurra

Por lo que sé de aquella moda, los "paninari" eran pijos con mucho dinero, porque ademas de llevar ropa de marca, el estilo de vida era de "figli di papà"... Es una moda que nacio en un barrio rico de Milan, no creo que fuera posible ser paninaro de imitacion... 
Mira aqui: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paninaro
P.D pido disculpa por la falta de accentos, problemas con el teclado...


----------



## Merxe

Gracias Azzurra por el link.

Entonces, eran pijos, pero pijos de los de verdad, con dinero y mucho.
Como tú dices y se dice aquí también: Hijo de papá.


Muchas gracias


----------



## Azzurra

De nada Merxe, hasta la proxima  (una curiosidad: siempre se dijo pijo en Espana? En el pasado, no hubo otra manera de calificar a estos hijos de papa?)


----------



## Merxe

Siempre se ha dicho pijo y se sigue diciendo.


----------



## Neuromante

Que yo sepa antes era "Niños pera" pero se aplicaba más bien a los "niños de papá".

Es verdad que no es lo mismo "Pijo" y "Niño de papá" cualquier cantante o futbolista de "baja extracción" que se las de de estilo de vida "altoburgues" es un pijo Los Beckaman son pijos y nadie los puede confundir con "niños e papá" por ejemplo.


----------



## Merxe

Yo el término 'niños pera' nunca lo he oído,

sí tienes razón que la expresión 'niños de papá' iría perfectamente para definir 'paninaro', pero un niño de papá también es pijo.

Bueno, lo de 'hablar con la pera en la boca' sí que se utiliza como forma de hablar de los pijos.


----------



## Neuromante

Es una espreción de los años 70.


----------



## Merxe

Bueno, yo tengo añitos...


----------

